# Blue Bay Shepherd



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

So I was looking for wolf bookmarks, couldn't find the one I had to show someone but saw a dog with the breed name of Blue Bay Shepherd. I have never heard of them and when looking them up, they look like GSD/Wolf mixes. They looks scary (the ones with a bluish/black coat), but beautiful at the same time. 

It sounds so-far like she's a respectable breeder. The breeder says they're from wolves plus GSD's with a blue coat. GSD owners, do they have blue coats? Is this person trying to really make a breed or make money? 

http://www.bluebayshepherds.com/index.html


----------



## Melle (Aug 9, 2013)

I checked on the AKC website and blue is listed as a color for GSDs.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

The blue bay shepherd is Vicki Spencer who started Southern breeze http://www.wolfhybrids.com
She has been breeding for Years, cant remember the exact amount but I believe its in the teens. She is breeding to better the breed and is trying to create a breed, not do it for the money.
I met her once at a wolf get together that was held in Florida. She definitely knows what shes doing.
Her foundation stock of the breed is three sibling wolfdogs that are F5 70% that she is breeding to her imported blue shepherds. She then is using the offspring as the breed. Which are technically f6 35% 
Slate is one of the foundation stock wds that is 70% she is so beautiful http://www.bluebayshepherds.com/slate.html


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup, GSDs can come in blue. It's not very common, but I know a couple of them.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I love blue and liver GSDs and I REALLY want one someday haha


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks all. What you knew was blue, I mistook for silver. 

Cindy--thank for the information! I'm always kind of leery when I see new breeds crop up, so I didn't mean anything by the money part. That's neat that you actually met her! And thanks for the links, they look very informative and those wolfdogs are soo handsome/pretty! 

^Hope you don't mind me asking a question, but when does a wolfdog stopped being called a wolfdog? And what do these F's mean? Wouldn't it be G for generation? And if they're not a wolfdog anymore, is there a new name for them? Like the Tamaskan, Blue Bay, Utongan, etc? Sorry that's more than one question, lol.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Is that the same as a Blue Mountain Shepherd? Noticed it in a different thread.


----------



## mlindsay (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope, completely different. Not sure what a blue mountain shepherd is, sounds like a made up breed.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh those are some gorgeous looking dogs...


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't really understand what she's trying to create.. why not just breed blue GSDs? What's the purpose of adding in wolf blood if she's not wanting to produce "wolf dogs"? And yes, I read her entire site.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Blue GSDs are a disqualifying fault, there is an issue with dilution alopecia. Nobody has bred blues right, they just breed blue for $$$/the color is pretty.

I can't respect that. It's not like the breeders of the whites, who have largely gone on to health test their dogs, and create beautiful representations of the breed.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Very beautiful Slate is!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I find these dogs beautiful. Amazing. They look so wild and powerful. I must have one 0.o


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't think I am terrible! but I am just blown away by these dogs and can't help myself . So I wanted to know. Sort of what spirit asked above. When does a wolf dog stop being considered a wolf dog? Just out of curiosity since these dogs are tech. low content wolf dogs, but labeled as a not recognized dog breed. Wolf dogs have that rabies vaccination issue. If you called your dog a Blue Bay Shepherd do you think that you could possibly I don't want to say sneak but avoid issues with that? Or in a state that bans wolf hybrid dogs. I find these dogs gorgeous then I was thinking about all the cons to having a wolf dog...any input?


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh wow I want one


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, wolfdogs technically aren't wolfdogs after the F6 generation. 

However, as far as the law is concerned, that is probably too recent. 

I would not advise trying to find a way around this. The arm of the law is far reaching and the walls have ears (and eyes!). I personally really like Alaskan Noble Companion Dogs but their wolf heritage is too recent for me to feel comfortable. They also look too Wolfy (I like that part but the law will not). The law is ignorant. People get their huskies taken away for being "wolves!!!1!".

As BBS are low/no content/mostly dogs, you'd treat it like a stubborn, willful, wild maniac dog. Somewhere between a GSD and a husky with a crazy streak. The rabies vaccine works for them but idk if the law would recognize that.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

While the dogs are cute, I honestly don't get why people feel the need to breed more wolf-dogs. Look, I love wolves as much as the next person and jokingly call Zoe my little wolf, but I'd never want to own one. Why can't people be content with a wolf-looking breed like a Husky or a GSD?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Arya of House Stark said:


> While the dogs are cute, I honestly don't get why people feel the need to breed more wolf-dogs. Look, I love wolves as much as the next person and jokingly call Zoe my little wolf, but I'd never want to own one. Why can't people be content with a wolf-looking breed like a Husky or a GSD?


That's like asking "Why would anyone breed Australian Shepherds when there are plenty of Border Collies?" They fill the same function, have similar energy levels, and are both good companions. People simply prefer one or the other (or like both!). People get wolfdogs for the same reason they get regular dogs: they enjoy their companionship and can fulfill their needs. *shrug* People aren't content with GSDs and Huskies because they don't look like BBS or ANCD or other low content wolf breeds. Each breed also has subtle distinctions. Simple as that.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i just read an owner testimonial stating that they took their puppy home at THREE WEEKS so i seriously have to question her ethics now. I thought she was pretty good but reading that has me scratching my head.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Kayota said:


> i just read an owner testimonial stating that they took their puppy home at THREE WEEKS so i seriously have to question her ethics now. I thought she was pretty good but reading that has me scratching my head.


That's pretty common for hybrids. Wolves have a different socialization period than dogs, so if you wait until 8 weeks you have already missed a lot of that window and they may never bond with humans. Going home with a new owner at 3 weeks allows the animal to bond with people and be much more socialized.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> That's pretty common for hybrids. Wolves have a different socialization period than dogs, so if you wait until 8 weeks you have already missed a lot of that window and they may never bond with humans. Going home with a new owner at 3 weeks allows the animal to bond with people and be much more socialized.


Yup. Most fox kits go to their new home at 3-4 weeks. Thus allows more human an bonding time to occur.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I love the wolf look.  Very gorgeous dogs! 
Wolves have been a favorite animal of mine since I was little.


----------

